# ATV Trailer Ideas Needed for wood



## sunnenman (Dec 21, 2000)

Greetings,
I have been searching for a heavy duty trailer to pull behind my Polaris for hauling fire wood. I have found a few nice trailer on the net but none have local dealers. It is very expensive to have these trailers shipped. Between $100 to $200. What do you use for hauling wood with your ATV? I am looking for a dealer near Lansing if possible.
Thanks!!!!
sunnenman


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

sunnenman said:


> Greetings,
> I have been searching for a heavy duty trailer to pull behind my Polaris for hauling fire wood. I have found a few nice trailer on the net but none have local dealers. It is very expensive to have these trailers shipped. Between $100 to $200. What do you use for hauling wood with your ATV? I am looking for a dealer near Lansing if possible.
> Thanks!!!!
> sunnenman


http://flint.craigslist.org/for/2653332845.html

I have use a yard dump trailer something like this.
http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/2570824691.html
Keep a look out on Craigslist.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I needed something for hauling wood and also to do a few other things, such as haul my portable for ice fishing. I did some checking also, but found that most would cost more than I was willing to pay.

So, I ended up using an old boat trailer that originally had bunks. I ended up with way less invested than had I purchased some thing new. I shortened the tongue and I replaced the bunks, then installed cross braces. From there, I decided that I'd just put 5/4 on it for the deck. I used the cross braces to hold the side racks. I also decided that it would be best to replace the bearings and races, just in case....

This works perfect for what I intended.... Now, I just need to figure out how to install the snowmobile skies, to utilize them once I get to the lake...


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I pull a small 'hi-way able' utility trailer. It's about 4x6' or so, sold at the Tractor Supply type stores. Many of those made for ATV trailers will bend all up under a heavy load. I'd check out a small trailer made for towing behind a truck.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I found this trailer on craigs list for $50. Had a buddy do some welding on it. 2 new taller tires. Its held up for the last 3 years.


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

I went with one of these. It's got a 1250lbs capacity which is more that my 2000 Sportsman 500 is supposed to tow. I use it primarily for firewood.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/ohio-steel-professional-grade-12-5-cu-ft-swivel-dump-cart-1027885


----------

